# Sunday Special - Either/Or



## luckytrim (Aug 30, 2020)

Sunday Special -Either / Or


1. Iran lies between two major bodies of water: the Persian  Gulf and...?
  a. - Caspian Sea
  b. - Iranian Sea
2. According to the late NASCAR driver Dale Earnhardt, what  was his biggest
regret in life?
  a. - Not winning the Daytona 500 sooner
  b. - Dropping out of school
3. Who were the original assassins?
  a. - Shia Muslims
  b. - Crusader knights
4. What happened to the Jules Rimet (Soccer World Cup) Trophy  in 1966?
  a. - 3rd time winners Brazil kept it forever
  b. - It was stolen
5. Which pop singer endorsed an Elizabeth Arden fragrance  named "Believe"?
  a. - Christina Aguilera
  b. - Britney Spears
6. What color is a lobster's blood?
  a. - Green
  b. - Blue
7. Which country is the home of the northernmost-living  non-human primate?
  a. - Japan
  b. - China
8. What colors does a Cruciverbalist usually work in  ?
  a. - Gold and Silver
  b. - Black and White
9. Which celebrity hemp enthusiast's father was a  hitman?
  a. - Woody Harrelson
  b. - Tommy Chong
10. "Amicus Curiae" translates to " Friends of the Court  ...
  a. - True
  b. - False
11. Candola in Chile, glogi in Scandinavia, gluhwein in  Germany and svarak
in the Czech Republic are all what?
  a. - Fortified Wines
  b. - Mulled Wines
12. In what year did the Boston Red Sox break "The Curse of  the Bambino"?
  a. - 2004
  b. - 2008
13. Genuphobia is the fear of what part of the  body?
  a. - Hips
  b. - Knees
14. At which royal court was the dish of strawberries and  cream said to be 
first created?
  a. - Victoria
  b. - Henry VIII
15.What was the first sovereign government in North America to  ban slavery?
  a. - Rhode Island
  b. - Vermont
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - a
2. - b
3. - a
4. - b
5. - b
6. - b
7. - a
8. - b
9. - a
10. - a
11. - b
12. - a
13. - b
14. - b
15. - b


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 30, 2020)

10 out of 15........I guessed on half of those 10!


----------

